# P0368 - Camshaft position sensor?



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi all, hopefully you guys that are familiar with the 3.0 can help me out. A friend of mine just purchased a B6 A4 - 3.0l w/ quattro. I believe it is a 2002, but I'm not positive. The car has approx. 80k miles on it. He's got some CELs and I scanned it and came up with P0368 - Camshaft position sensor B circuit high input (Bank 1). He just got the car so I'm not too sure about it's history, but he was told that the timing belt was replaced at 66k miles. Not sure if this came from Carfax or just word from the dealer. Anywho, I'm not familiar with the 3.0 V6, nor have I ever run into this before. Is it a common problem? Is it likely that the sensor is bad, or that whoever changed the timing belt misadjusted the cam gear? If the sensor is a common failure part, I'll just replace it for him, but if it's something more involved I'll probably have him take it to a shop.
I also looked at his trip computer and it is getting horrendous mileage! It's getting 14mpg







Again, I'm not familiar at all with the 3.0, and keep in mind it is quattro, but 14mpg seems way too low. I'm hoping that this is related to the above code and will rise once the problem is fixed.
FWIW, he also had a couple other codes. Two were pertaining to the Secondary air injection, and on was pertaining to the Catalyst warm-up efficiency. I'm not too worried about the SAI because it is emissions only and won't affect the operation of th eengine, and the third is a direct result of the failed SAI. Is there any remote possibility that the cam position code is related to the secondary air failure?
Sorry for the long post, and thanks in advance for any guidance you can provide!










_Modified by JaxACR at 3:51 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: P0368 - Camshaft position sensor? (JaxACR)*

is the car stock or chipped? when i chipped mine it started blowing weird codes but eventually went away. the only codes i still find are my secondary air system bank 1 and 2 but i cant find anything wrong with it


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: P0368 - Camshaft position sensor? (audib6neusp30)*

I really have no idea. It's entirely possible that the previous owner chipped it. Is there any way to find out?


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: P0368 - Camshaft position sensor? (JaxACR)*

take it to a dealer, sometimes they can find out but its pretty difficult


----------



## jadapin (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: P0368 - Camshaft position sensor? (audib6neusp30)*

I just had the same codes pop p0368 and p0431 together. did you find out if it was the camshaft sensor that was faulty and triggering the other code?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: P0368 - Camshaft position sensor? (jadapin)*

I actually haven't talked to the guy in a while, not sure if he ever got it fixed. I'll try to find out and let you know.


----------

